# Seedling leaf curling.  Any ideas?



## erwinsweeney (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello all.  The pic on the left is a fem Barneys LSD, on the right is DNA Kandy Kush X Skunk regular.  These two are showing curling the most out of all of them, but all have showed some.  These are in FFOF soil with some added perlite, about 10 days in soil, grown from seed.  Under 120 watt LED about 3 inches away.  Temps in foliage are 74-78.  I use digi PH pen, have calibrated it twice in last couple days, it was dead on.  Have only been adding 6.5 ph brita filtered water.  I tested runoff yesterday morning, and it was 6.1-6.2.  I then flushed them with 6.8 brita filtered water, and tested the runoff again, it was 6.5 on all of them.  Could that slightly low ph runoff have caused the leaf curling, or is there something else I'm overlooking?  If that was the reason, approximately how long will it take for them to act normal again, being that yesterday is when I got the runoff back to 6.5?  Thank you for input and suggestions.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2010)

I would let the soil dry out before watering again kinda looks like overwatering.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Ozz.  That was another thought that I had.  I haven't grown seedlings in a while, so I'm having to keep reminding myself that they don't use as much water.  I will give it a try, thanks again.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 21, 2010)

That's strange, one of mine was just like that photo of yours, today.
It will be ok, just a temporary thing. Think positive thoughts.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Miner.  Growth rate has been really good, and color is also very good, so I'm not too alarmed, but I will listen to Ozzy and let em dry out some.  Good to hear from you.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree that seedlings need a dry period, before watering.  I think your plants look fine....nothing to worry about!


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for stoppin in and commenting LF.  Appreciate the input.


----------



## Raz & Nicky (Feb 22, 2010)

Our plants are at the same stage as yours;( been under a 400W sunmaster dual spec for a week and its our 1st indoor grow)

.And we had the same ting goin on,a little down curling...But since they had some canna veg and riztonic yesterday they've perked right up.And now look in good shape...Maybe try some nutes if you havent already?...But your plants dont look in any kinda distress..Looks like their gonna be ok ..Be happy to share any info/pics, just gissa shout..


----------



## PurpleZipper (Feb 22, 2010)

They look fine. Ocean forest can do that to small plants for different reasons. Some say FFOF is too "hot" (lots-o-guano) for seedlings but I haven't had much trouble. Could be soil, humidity, ph, etc... I've had slight leaf curl/twist many times on seedlings and it goes away as the plant matures. It shouldn't effect overall growth during veg. so don't worry about it. keep an eye on it...it'll improve. I'd be more concerned if it happens to more mature leafs (at least seven leaf points)and plants should still turn out alright. Most of them will be pruned anyhow. They're not sagging too much from over watering. Just remember they need to breath as much as drink. Give it a week and new growth will look fine. They can be transplanted soon to bigger/final pots. -You're all set. I've seen much worse turn out to be healty plants. 120wt may not be enough lumens when plants get bigger.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 22, 2010)

PurpleZipper said:
			
		

> They look fine. Ocean forest can do that to small plants for different reasons. Some say FFOF is too "hot" (lots-o-guano) for seedlings but I haven't had much trouble. Could be soil, humidity, ph, etc... I've had slight leaf curl/twist many times on seedlings and it goes away as the plant matures. It shouldn't effect overall growth during veg. so don't worry about it. keep an eye on it...it'll improve. I'd be more concerned if it happens to more mature leafs (at least seven leaf points)and plants should still turn out alright. Most of them will be pruned anyhow. They're not sagging too much from over watering. Just remember they need to breath as much as drink. Give it a week and new growth will look fine. They can be transplanted soon to bigger/final pots. -You're all set. I've seen much worse turn out to be healty plants. 120wt may not be enough lumens when plants get bigger.


 
Thank you for replying PZ.  I haven't had too much problems with FFOF before either.  The growth rate has been really good, even with the slight curl.  Yes, these will go into 3 gal square pots, I'm just hoping I can get the non-fem plants to show sex before I transplant.  And, I use the 120 watt led just in veg now.  I've had really good results using it for veg stage.  Afterwards they will go into flower tent with 400 HPS cooltube.  Thank you again.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 22, 2010)

Raz & Nicky said:
			
		

> Our plants are at the same stage as yours;( been under a 400W sunmaster dual spec for a week and its our 1st indoor grow)
> 
> .And we had the same ting goin on,a little down curling...But since they had some canna veg and riztonic yesterday they've perked right up.And now look in good shape...Maybe try some nutes if you havent already?...But your plants dont look in any kinda distress..Looks like their gonna be ok ..Be happy to share any info/pics, just gissa shout..


 
Thanks for your reply R&N.  They are really dark green still, and the ocean forest soil has always gotten me through at least a month of veg before  had to add nutes.  I agree, they don't seem to be too stressed, they are growing rapidly, and new growth is very minimally showing same signs.  If I see any yellowing, I will def add a little N.


----------



## frogman71 (Feb 24, 2010)

Great thread, I have 5 Apollo-11 plants 10 days in veg doing the same thing, I came on here looking for answers.  MP veterans have come through again!!


----------



## subcool (Feb 24, 2010)

If you want to prevent this using OF try buffering the roots with some light warrior just a few inches that way the plants have time to get used to the heat of the OF.

Sub


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Frog.  Thank you for replying.  In a way kinda, I'm relieved I'm not the only one who sees this happen.  Although i would prefer none of us did.  My ak-48 seedlings have stopped doin it now.  I am pretty sure the others will follow suit.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 24, 2010)

subcool said:
			
		

> If you want to prevent this using OF try buffering the roots with some light warrior just a few inches that way the plants have time to get used to the heat of the OF.
> 
> Sub


 
Thank you for participating on these threads Sub.  I read EVERYTHING you contribute here on MP.  I will try amending with Light Warrior on the next batch.  As for these, I assume the thing to do would be to wait it out until they adjust to the FFOF.  The ak-48's have adjusted,  the others seem to be adjusting as well, just moe slowly, though growth still continues at a rapid pace.  Again thank you for info and insight.


----------

